# My black tt project



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

*Black on black TT*

Hey,

I want to show you my tt project.

My name is Peter, and 33 years old. I live in the netherlands (europe). 

After some nice projects (golf 2 golf3) it is now time for an audi TT!

Old cars:
golf 2 (more than 15 years owner now)








http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2560643

Golf 3 (sold)








http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4036515


So here is my audi TT:
Black, 132kw fwd 1999. all stock and the previous owner was a lady.. 

Reason i decided to buy a front wheel drive is the distance i travel every day. Gas prices in this country are to high $ 9.20 USD for a gallon)

Bought it stock.









Result after 1 year


















In this topic i will update my changes on the car. Hope you like it.

Greetz peter


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like the MKIII. I hope the TT follows in its tracksopcorn:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

hello peter .
your english is much better than my dutch 
how low will this one be ?
what else do you have planned ?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks!

My plans for this car:

-lower it!
-good radio sound
-to make it a good technical car.
-Mayby a little engine upgrade (chip diverter valve etc)

I like the oem style. An good stance is good enough for me.

So last days i did some work on the car:

I cleaned my starter because it was was stuck sometimes. The dirty relay on top of the starter was the problem. 









Also got my coils. But i don't think it will fit beause of my wheels 8,5j et 40









I think i will order some lowering springs (40mm) from KW or something.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

just ask on here peter , there are lots of guys really low on coils that know what fits and what doesnt .
there is a thread called "aggressive stance" or something like that . will be worth looking through ...


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

ian c - U.K. said:


> just ask on here peter , there are lots of guys really low on coils that know what fits and what doesnt .
> there is a thread called "aggressive stance" or something like that . will be worth looking through ...


I was kind of hoping that the TT would have a different faith than the other projects ( frame off the ground) but it seems that history will repeat itself.

Anyway, welcome aboard Peter!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The_RoadWarrior said:


> ( frame off the ground)


We need to keep the small group of traditionalists exclusive :laugh:
Peter why don't you think they will fit?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Look this is my problem










to less space! so i need a spacer or something. The wheels are wrong for this car (to wide, wrong et)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes you will need a spacer or new wheels. The coil overs are what you want. The springs alone will not get you low enough. I'm sure there are other OEM wheels that will fit better.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Yes lowering springs are not the way to go low.

I think i will order new wheels.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

I need advice from you guys

As mentioned above, i have some strange noises from the clutch area.

This noises are with cold engine. When engine and tranny are hot, the sound disappears.

So i made 2 movies:
The noise of the clutch:
click

I made also a short movie of my dual mass flywheel 
click

So what are your thoughts?

worn flywheel?
worn clutch?

Thanks in advice


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Just run a small spacer up front and keep the coils. Or just put them in and see if you'll need the spacer to begin with. Even if there's 1mm of clearance it'll still work fine. :beer:

Welcome aboard!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi thanks Neb.

I tested tonight the front coils. I need a spacer of minimal 10mm. I want a spacer with centering ring. The hub is 13mm so i have to order a spacer of minimal 15mm (otherwhise i have to grind the hub.)


Tonight i wanted to change my engine oil. Normally it takes 20 minutes or so. But the stop in the oilpan was turned much to tight by the previus owner. So my treat is worn out  
Tonight i took the oilpan off, tomorrow i 'll get a repair set. Instead of 14mm, the stop will be 15mm.

Did also a preasure test
No leaks in the system found









greetz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow thats unfortunate. The oil drain plug that is :thumbdown:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

*Ordered new wheels.*

Drain plug is fixed now 

Yesterday i spend my time on painting my calipers. What a difference! I painted them vw r32 blue.

After the problems with front lowering coils i made a decision. 

I need at least 10mm spacers in the front. Because of the looks, the back also need spacers 20mm.
Then i need new wheelbolts (the original are to short)
Back tires are now 4mm.

So i decided to sell the A8 wheels. I ordered a new set wheels 19'' with new tires. 8j et32

This is the idea 19'' black.









I think i will look much nice on the car. 

Next week they will arrive 

greetz


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So today i finally lowered the car.

Looks great! Now i drive for a few days with stock wheels.

Cleaned my front brake discs, and installed new brake pads. Painted my calipers. 

So here a picture, hope you like it.


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice. Keep us posted. I'll be doing work on my car soon so maybe I'll get more ideas from you. I already want to paint my calipers. You inspired me.


----------



## 225BigTurbo (Jul 13, 2011)

Damn I liked the A8 Wheels


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Did you sell the A8 wheels yet??? if not, what state are you in ??

I really like them (where did you get them) 
Thx


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Netherlands? :screwy:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Yes across the atlantic

Asking 400 euro for it.

So yesterday i drove with the lowered car and stock wheels. Very bumpy.
Also strange noises from the passenger front.

After a research the car was laying on its bumpstops. The driveshaft on the passenger side was rubbing the frame. But the cv jont is also making noises.

I loosened the 3 bolt (sprocket 16) on the underside of the lower control arm, and moved it outwards. Hope the cv-joint got more room now.

I cut the bumpstops a little and turned the coils on the front back higher.

Result is a much more comfortable car.

next project: waiting for the new wheels


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I ripped the boots off of my cv joints from then rubbing. Not good


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I ripped the boots off of my cv joints from then rubbing. Not good


please explain

Car feels still strange on the front..

Next week the new wheels will arrive. After that i will align the car. Hopefully it feels then better.

Here a phone pic of the result so far.










greetz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I didn't feel anything odd that's the problem. I noticed it was gone when I looked under the car


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So here's my update:

I lowered her last week. But the A8 wheels didn't fit because of it's et. (et40, 8,5j-19'')

So i ordered a little spacer of 5mm and removed the small spring on the frontcoil. 
The rings of the coils are now fitted 33mm higher. 
Only thing what i have to do is to shorten the piston rod of the damper, so it's safe to ride.

Result: lowered with coils and 8,5j-et40-19'' inch wheels fitted.

Damn it looks so sick.. i love her.

I'll take soon some pics.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

peter139 said:


> lI'll take soon some pics.


ic:ic::thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So today i mounted 2 new tires on it.

I took cheap good quality tires, only 60 bucks each (my buddy is owner of a wheelshop)

Lowered her on the front for another 1/2'' 
Finally a few pictures off the TT.

Sorry for the bad quality pictures, is was already getting dark.
Tomorrow i'll take some better ones.



















I did a search to make a cruise control in the car. I ordered some parts at the dealer.

Hope you like it


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

Peter your car looks really good. I know you feel positive about your accomplishments.:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks, i like the ride.
All technical problems are solved now. I still have enough plans for the car...


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Which FK coilovers are you using? How much are they, and are they any good?

thanks!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Great work so far!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

I used the fk highsport.

Non adjustuble dampers
I payed 450 euro's for it (new)

Reason i bought this set is the way of driving. My experiences with the golf 2 and 3 were very good!
Good quality set for it's price.

The coilovers are not to hard with normal driving, but when cornering fast, the coils are stiff enough.

I like the set very much because its not a bumpy set.

Hope i answered you questions


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

*new pics*

So new picture time!

I was a sunny day so i took some nice shots






































greetz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Those pictures are much better Peter. I like that you made those wheels work


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

more pics


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So this evening i spend my time to fit my cruise control.

I already owned the cruise control handle, but the cable was not deliverable at the dealer.
I needed cable 1j0 971 425a +1j0 971 425c. But non of the cables were available.

So i decided to make my own cable.

Basically is pretty simple:

See this scheme 
(GRA means cruisecontrol handle connector)









Connection 15 is connected to fuse 5 behind the fusebox.

After that i needed to activate is wit vagcom:

Select
01 - Engine
Login - 11
Enter 11463 to activate cruise control
Do It.

Greetz peter


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

so here's my next new update:










played with diverter valves different types, from a tt 225, passat etc. 
Finally i bought also a forge split R valve and this one i like the most! 

Also changed my n75 from a n75C tot a n75F for more boost. Car's running much better now.

greetz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So today i did an alignment on the car. It only took 10 minutes..

But it feels much better now










Also changed the transmission oil (75w90) 

After replacing the n75, still thinking the car is not fast enough... Maybe the maf? 

I saw a test with disconnection the maf connector, can someone explain this to me?

Anyway there are no fault codes on vagcom.

Hope someone got advice for me.


----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)

peter139 said:


> I need advice from you guys
> 
> As mentioned above, i have some strange noises from the clutch area.
> 
> ...


ok it could be one of two things one the bearing in the dual mass flywheel is bad or two the throw out bearing is bad and some how contacting the pressure plate. thats the only thing i can think of that would make that noise.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

truman77 said:


> ok it could be one of two things one the bearing in the dual mass flywheel is bad or two the throw out bearing is bad and some how contacting the pressure plate. thats the only thing i can think of that would make that noise.


Trumann thanks for you advice!. So i have to replace all parts? I contacted a garage to do it and it will cost 1000 euro's to make it. That's pretty much money.

The sound disappears when the engine and tranny are warm, so i thought it was the transmission oil.

I changed it, there was only 1,6 liters in there. So i replaced it and filled it up with 2,3L and the sound is much better now, butt still there


----------



## FlyboyS4 (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbup: Nice!


----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah if your going to have the clutch replaced that stuff need to be replace anyway. car looks great i even put my buddies A8's on mine that i just bought last night. here is a pic. of course this car was all original to i need to lower it asap.


----------



## JAHS L (Sep 11, 2003)

*Nice!*

I like your style. Keep up the good work. 

:snowcool:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So tonight i spend 1,5 hours to get my tranny off. 

With cold starts the gearbox/clutch makes very strange noises. (see my video's on page 1) 
It irritates me, so i started to look where the problem was. 

It was a damn job to get it off, especially to get it over de subframe 

So i saw my pressure bearing was totally worn. 
I will replace all parts, flywheel, clutch etc. Best price i could find here was 600 euro (with dual mass flywheel) 










greetz peter


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

clean looking car peter, i rele like the way it looks on those wheels, earlier on the thread you mentioned you got the front wheel drive because of the extensive driving you do, and the gas prices that are killing everyone, having 19" wheels how much does that affect you gas mileage and drive feeling? i ask because i am able to get wheel that sizes, but i dont know if is gona be worth sacrificing feeling for looks


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

personally I've never noticed that much increase/decrease with 17/18/19 wheels. And I've got AWD.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

I have no idea wich effect those wheels on fuel consuption have. 
I now these wheels are heavy! Alot more than te stock ones. i think 20-25kg each. 

Gasprises are €1,70 a liter for petrol (euro ron 95.) (=9,5 us dollar a gallon) 
Roadtax is 50 euro a month. 
insurance 30 euro a mont (full) 

greets


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

at least you have cheap insurance. Mine runs me $180/month and I don't drive it daily.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi 

After some problems with the clutch, i decided to ordered a flyweel, clutch and components. 










i made a short movie of the 'free play' of the new dmf 

I hope i can help someone with this video (a comparing to a old dmf) 

http://youtu.be/3qZEc3iM-Eg 

greetz


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

so after a day of work on the car the problem is not solved. 

Same noises... 

So tomorrow i will get the tranny back off and open it to see where the problem is. 

I think it is the differential of something 

greetz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn Peter. Hopefully you find it soon.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Yes i'am not happy at all. Damn car. 

Did a search on the vortex and found allot of info about the 02j gearbox. Seams not to be a very strong gearbox. 

There are 4 weak points 
-Spider gears / side Gears break 
-Cross shaft breaks 
-Cross shaft roll pin breaks & corss shaft punctures case 
-Rivet breaks and punctures case 

Found this about the transmission 
http://www.vwtransaxles.com/02j.html 

So i can rebuild it of replace it with a good one. I don't have the tools for rebuilding. 
I found a used gearbox 20 miles from here. Today i will get it. 

So i started again with getting my tranny back off 

to continued


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hopefully this fixes your issue


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

After a day of work on the car she's running again. Yes.

Yesterday i replaced my clutch and flywheel. But tis wasn't the problem.

Today i started my day with getting the tranny back off again. Then i replaced my tranny with a used one. Payed 300 for it.

Tonight i putted it all back together.

Did a test run and she's running fine now. Also shifting with cold tranny feels good.

I'am happy and a little tired hihi.

greetz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn that's a lot of work in one weekend


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

I finally placed my boost gauge

Very disappointed results... 0,5 bar (about 7.3psi) at full throttle

Going to work on that. Stock should be 0.85bar or something, so i've to seach for the problem.

I already did a pressure test and this was all ok.

Any idea's?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi

I found some interesting information about wastegates on the net.

My wastegate preload was not set right anymore, so i modificate this (now 3mm preload setting)

Also fitted another n75 this time the n75j. My boost is much better right now!

So i was boring today and decided to clean my oil pick up (after reading allot of trouble with this piece). 
Mine was very dirty! 75% of the surface area was clogged:sly: 
Tonight i will post some befor and after pics.

Good update i think.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

as promised a pic of my dirty oil pick up.

On the left the dirty one, on the right the cleaned.










It looks like the engine is running much smoother now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Major difference.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

peter139 said:


> as promised a pic of my dirty oil pick up.
> 
> On the left the dirty one, on the right the cleaned.
> 
> ...


Where can i find this? I need to clean mine


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Where can i find this? I need to clean mine


In the oil pan


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

how hard is it to get that piece out?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's not if you know what you're doing


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

So i gotta get the oil pan off, right?
While it is off, what should i replace?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Only thing what i did is clean the pick up.

First you drain the oil
Then loosen the 10mm bolts of the oilpan
Take the oilpan off
And you will see the pick up.

Than unbolt the 2 10mm bolts
Cleaned it with compressed air, degreaser and a heat gun.

Place the pick up back and tighten the bolts with 15nm.

Oil pan back on, (no gasket), only some silicon sealer. I used locktite 5910, expensive but great stuff. Tighten the oilpanbolts with 15nm.

I drove today 100km with it and the engine is sounding much better. Never thought this could make such a difference.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Peter - what's this wiring diagram out of?




peter139 said:


>


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Neb said:


> at least you have cheap insurance. Mine runs me $180/month and I don't drive it daily.


Dame that's kinda high I pay $260 a month for 00 tt 04 land rover and my 05 qx56 u should check comerce:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

this diagramm is for a cruise control handle.

found it here http://www.tt-eifel.de/index.php?id=31,100,0,0,1,0
great site lot of info, only in german..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

peter139 said:


> great site lot of info, only in german..


Lucky for me I know German. Unfortunately I don't know enough to decode all of a website:laugh:
Google translator ftw:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So last days i spend some time on the car.

I like to do something..hihi

Not big updates, but just detailing.

First i calibrated my boost gauge. As you can see in the pic below the needle is not at zero.
So i cut it open and adjusted it to zero. I tested the pressure with a compressor and the boost level is now much better.









Next project was fixing the rear shelf (don't know the english translate for it)
It irritates me that this piece was a little bit noisy when riding. I placed 2 metal pins in it with some glue.









greetz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Those metal pins are a good idea. The plastic tabs break to easy and I have plastic welded mine 4 or 5 times in the past.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Played, i think this will hold up.

Did the following things last days:
-headlight job, polish clean and spray
-lowered in the back with 2cm
-blacked my wheels
-debadged on the rear
-cleaned my intercooler

Here some progress pictures









Headlights out









Took the lens off. I used a simple heatgun.









After the job i polished the headlight again. Now i sanded it first with p600, than 1000 and so on.
After that i polished it with plastic polisher, very shiny now

At last i lowered her in the back some more and painted the wheels black.









hope you guys like it 

I have a couple questions for you:
It seams the us TT is different with the european version.

Things what i noticed:
-rear taillight are different (us 2 white for driving backwards).
-antenna on roof (european version is built in).
-interior mirror is different.
-and my tt doesn't have the n112 valve or airpump system under the hood.

Very strange haha
greetz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

peter139 said:


> Played, i think this will hold up.
> 
> Did the following things last days:
> -headlight job, polish clean and spray
> ...


Yes there are different tail lights for the European TT's. Also your headlights don't have the orange reflectors. Most of us over here in America shave those. This is the "headlight" mod. Also the roof antenna depends on the model year of the car. Up until 2001 the TT's had a mobile phone system in the car. This antenna on the roof amplified the cell phone signal. Our radio antenna is a separate antenna. Some people shave it when they have body work done. As far as the other differences I cannot comment on them because I have not heard about them.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Black on black sexy tint the tail light all black


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

Would love to know more about what you did to the rear shelf. Mine rattles like a mutha, especially with the addition of bass.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

I drilled 2 little holes in the shelf (2mm) place a steel pin in it and glued it. So far it works fine.

You don't have to separate the shelf as i did. I separated it because the net was a litllte bit loose.

Hope this helps you.

Question: I found a cheap new 3'' stainless downpipe (200 euro). It replaces also the cat. 
I looked at my car and there's no sensor after the cat. 

I am thinking of buying this part, but should this be a good performance update?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

New pics

current state

Much better with black wheels. Lowered her in the back a little more.

Like it?









greetz


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So last night is was driving down the road and pulled over by the police.

Nothing special just a alcohol test, but the police officer pulled me over because the looks of the car

Everything was clear so i was driving again back to home wen i noticed some strange smell in the car. I pulled over the car to the side of the road and i saw allot of steam under the bonnet of the car.

I thought it was on fire or something... but after a quick look is was red coolant. 
I drove back home and noticed a coolant hose was cut trough by my radiator fan.

Tommorow i will order a new hose and some other small stuff.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

so next update: under the hood

I started with refreshing new stuff.

After my coolant hose was cut by my radiator fan i bought more little things.

A cool site is www.vagcat.com , all parts with partnumbers are listed with pics.

So here some pics of the works.

New parts, bolts etc, k&n









new licence plate lights 










new coolant bowl, looks much better now










I started with polishing my intake and throttle valve.
This took allot of time i already spend 6 hours on it. Almost ready to polish

When this is done, my valve cover is the next project


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That website is a very big help. I used it to find the size of the bolts so I could order stainless steel nuts and bolts.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking good dude:thumbup: welcome to the black car club:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks i like the black on black look. I saw your car, like the style (maybe you should lower it more)

My old car (the mk3) is even black on black. Last days i drove in the golf mk3, i like this car so much. The tt is also a nice car, but in the mk3 there is so much more feeling with the road.. A little more bumpy and scraping all over the time haha.









Last days i polished my intake and throttle body. It took me allot of time but is's very shiny now.

Tommorow pics

Next project is polish the valve cover.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

engine bay current state


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Very clean Peter


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi guys,

Last Sunday i went to a meeting here in holland. Most cars were Vw's but ther were also a few TT's.

So tonight i spend some time on my k&n filter.
I want to hide it, so i decided to make into the stock air box with some modifications.

I don't know if it will work. Anyone even tried this?









greetz


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So i updated all post because the photo's on photobucket didn't work anymore

I finaly placed my k&n filter without airbox

I like the suction sound! Also my blow off valve is so much louder now. People on the street are watching like a earoplane is coming over hihi
I made a custom bracket to mount the filter to the maf. It's without rubber haha (pic to come.)


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Super Clean!

Question though, how big of a PITA was the boost gauge install? I don't want to lose my vent but I need to be able to monitor boost now that I'm chipped.

Oh also, what was the part number for the license plate lights? one of my tabs broke so I need to replace that one!


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow. This looks great! How did you polish this?



peter139 said:


> engine bay current state


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

black engine bay hardware would totally set the bay off in a good way. 

p.s. coming from a former mk3 owner, I love your old mk3 :beer:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Yes that hardware kit is very nice. 42draft is much to expensive ($100)

good idea.

@TTpower
The intake polish cost me almost nothing, only time. 
It took me about 12 hours to complete it like this.

It's important to work from rough to fine. Most time i spend on sanding especially the little corners.
I sanded it from p80 to p1500 in steps of 300.
At last i used a polish machine with polish paste to create this. hope this helps you!

Here some pics of my custom made intake pipe as promised

I used durafix to solder the brackets to the pipe


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

SteviedTT on the UK forum sells the black alum engine hardware. Less than half the price of 42DD.

cheers.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

need your help 

How to unscrew the rear panels? I tried today but i can't take them off. Is there a system what i need to know? 

Busy with the audio upgrade. Front speakers are replaced with better ones from pioneer, back needs to be done 
Installed a big woofer and a 5 channel amplifier now. 

Edit: Solved the problem already after research on the net. It's all click.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Are those a8 wheels?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

little update 

did some frame work because my axle was rubbing 








I can lower it more now.. hihi 

Debagged it on the back, and made my backlicht red. Also sprayed the hubcaps black. 









hope you like it


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking good I luv the wheels all black:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Today i went to a vw meet 

it was a small meet here's an impression of that meet


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So i spend some time to make a short movie of my ride 

Not professional but for the first time good enough  

hope you guys like it.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

wow i like it not to many videos in posts nice work:thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

peter139 said:


> So i spend some time to make a short movie of my ride
> 
> Not professional but for the first time good enough
> 
> hope you guys like it.


 Nice video :thumbup: 

You should have a part where the music stops playing and you floor it so we can hear how it sounds


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

thanks!

So i started with my next project: Polish the valve cover

It will be allot of work to get it shiny. But i am motivated, and i think i will finish it in 3 days

here a first pic of it. Sanded all with 150 grid.










Also did some modifications on the vacuum hoses, with as result a lower fuel consumption. I drive daily 150km (100miles) with the car and gasprices are killing me. Spend every month over the 600 euro only on gas. So a good update i think.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

peter139 said:


> Spend every month over the 600 euro only on gas. So a good update i think.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, I like your style! The car is coming along nicely.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So my valvecover polish is done.  

Spend 9 hours on it. 
Also polished the charge pipe from the turbo to the intercooler. 

Tomorrow i will order some new strut bushing, mine are noisy. 

pic


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow  shiny :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice Peter:beer:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Ordered some new part for her 

Some new heavy duty front strut bushing (leon cupra 1ML 412 331) some bearings, spark plugs etc. 

Hopefully the irritating noise from the front suspension will disappear  I replaced almost everything now...


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

*Short shifter*

Hello, 

New small update for the TT. I made a short shifter for her. 

I installed it and it feels so different. I don't now if i like the short side to side movement. 
But the forward /backward movement is much shorter and feels so good. 

I cut the stock brackets and welded it all back together. 

I started with this: 









and the result: 









greetz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And that loss of weight and momentum doesnt hurt the shifting?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

No not all. Feels much better without the weight. 

Don't understand why all newer cars have this weight.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Very nice, I enjoy your updates and I like the car a lot (mine is also black on black).:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow that's different :thumbup:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Hello,
> 
> New small update for the TT. I made a short shifter for her.
> 
> ...


 
there was a company called diesel geek a long time ago that was very popular that made short shift kits that looked very similar in design to that. simple and effective. i had a bit of experience with them. they were great for a while. then after some time got notchy and over time more and more notchy eventually it got annoying. 

keep us updated if it gets annoying and you dont like it


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Today i replaced my front strut bushing. 

As mentioned i replaced them with seat cupra R which are much stronger. 
First impression: Drives much better, the difference is so much. Reason why i did this job: sometimes on bad roads the front suspension was knocking / rumbling 
I recommend it to do this update. 

The differences, left the new one, on the right the old dimensions are the same. 









And under the bonnet: Left the old and right the new ones. 









greets:beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They look smaller, but not as small as the polo bushings


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

That's the same thing i thought when i saw them the first time... but the dimensions are the same, the old one is worn out.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh alright I see that now


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> there was a company called diesel geek a long time ago that was very popular that made short shift kits that looked very similar in design to that. simple and effective. i had a bit of experience with them. they were great for a while. then after some time got notchy and over time more and more notchy eventually it got annoying.
> 
> keep us updated if it gets annoying and you dont like it


 Ok, i hope this will not happen to mine  

Drove now for 600km with it and it feels stills fine. But... sometimes it's more difficult to get them in the right gear. If its get notchy, i will place the originals back.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It probably just needs some adjustment. They are very touchy when not adjusted properly


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Guys i need your help.

The front end is still noisy on bad roads, last month i replaced the front struts.
I thought it was the problem but it's still there... (not so loud anymore)

I jacked up the car to inspect everything but i can't find anything. All bushing are looking fine. I did an test with a large screw-driver to check everything. i can't find anything.

My stab rods are brand new, all joint are brand new.

When i start the car in the morning and take my first ride it's more noisy than when the car is hot.

I was wondering if someone have suggestions were to search.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Did you check where the subframe mounts to the body or motor mounts maybe? I'm really not sure.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

what are stab robs?

Sway bar end links are new?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

yes i mean sway bar end links  (didn't know the right description haha)

Good point to check the engine mounts. Didn't think about that.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Ok, i hope this will not happen to mine
> 
> Drove now for 600km with it and it feels stills fine. But... sometimes it's more difficult to get them in the right gear. If its get notchy, i will place the originals back.


The slop is from the rubber in the cable ends. Replace those with these and you'll be good to go. I did similar mods to my 6 speed linkage as you, though mine are pin style, not ball style ends. Grind off rivet, drill new hole, weld pins in place. Screw paying $150-$200+ for a short shifter. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

^that. Those bushings from speed source are great. If you really want a short shifter, scour the earth for a B&M (if you can find one).I love mine. The best "actual shifter" out there. Props on doing it yourself:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

@20vmaster: My car came with ball type shifter. Between 1998 and 2002 it was stock like this:
click
There is no room on these ball joints. The TT drives great with the new shifter kit, saved allot of €€ hihi.

Yesterday i did a research to seach for my noisy front end. It looks like the dogbone mount rubber is worn out...
So i ordered allot off thing now to solve the problem:
-new dogbone mount rubber
-new lower control arm bushing
-new sway bar bushing

hope this helps


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi everyone. last week i sold my golf 3 after 4 years of ownership. 

Today im at a audi tt meeting here in holland. 

We expect 30 a 40 cars so that will be nice. its a clubmeet and besides hanging, were are gona drive. 
Tonight i will post some pics. 

greets peter


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't wait to see!!!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I can't wait to see!!!


what he said !


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> what he said !


X3 I see another video coming soon


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Where are all the pics????


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

sorry guys

Last Sunday i did the local clubmeet. The day day started sunny, but in the way to the meet it got rainy. Very rainy...The were not so many cars as suspected. 

I think we drove with 20 cars. But still nice to see all the TT's all together. The day was nice because we drove and see some special places here in Holland. We drove 3x 70km through the forest and typical dutch places.

I forgot my camera
Here some phone pics of the roadtrip.


































Those pics are taken on the racing cicuit (at the end of the day)

















hope you like


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That still looks like a good turnout and fun time!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

for the noise, does it sound like loud tire noise just a little more harsher? if so might want to check out the wheel bearing/hubs.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Yes last sunday was very nice we had bad whether but the route was perfect.

The blue one on the pic was a tdi very special

The problem with the front end noises isn't solved yet

I replaced all bushing with original vag stuff included the sway bar end links. The noise is only on bumpy roads. I checked all ball joints and replaced the steering rods. 

There is a little bit space on my driveshafts but not very much. I also checked all bolts in de engine compartement but found no loose bolts. 

Personally i think the problem is in my tranny... But i dont replace the tranny again.
Mayby in the future if it gets worser.

Greets


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wish I could meet up with some tt owners locally and go for a long ride on some back roads:thumbup:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Meet me in the middle and we'll cruze, one with the most speeding tickets on the way wins:beer:
Your up by 2 so I have alittle making up to do

I know exactly what you mean though, only one other BT TT I know of here in Utah and his car has been down for a couple of years. Everyone likes the GTI, go figure:what:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> Meet me in the middle and we'll cruze, one with the most speeding tickets on the way wins:beer:
> Your up by 2 so I have alittle making up to do
> 
> I know exactly what you mean though, only one other BT TT I know of here in Utah and his car has been down for a couple of years. Everyone likes the GTI, go figure:what:


Lol I really don't want any more tickets .I hate that theirs no one with tts around me this sucks


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Tell me about it. JC, my mechanic, put a speeding ticket on the windshield of my car to remind me whats in store I guess that means Im only down by 1:laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I hate that theirs no one with tts around me this sucks


Why do you need other TT's around to enjoy yours? I used to be into group meets and drives and all that, now I'd rather go solo. There is less chance of someone else causing you a hassle.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> Why do you need other TT's around to enjoy yours? I used to be into group meets and drives and all that, now I'd rather go solo. There is less chance of someone else causing you a hassle.


True but its nice to talk to people that share the same passion for modding a tt


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

And rolling around with stock TT's just make our cars seem that much more badA$$:laugh: J/k


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

pic of the day


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

what the is that pic from a security camra


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

lol dont say you got a ticket for doing 78mph :laugh:


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

nice pic ...


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

yes 192 euro.. 

In holland it's possible to ask for the photo. The photo is free to download.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha that's funny


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Where all getting tickets whos next played,doug,max, 20v,lol


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i guess i will chime in too..

i got a $500 speeding ticket on the freeway for 15 miles over the speed limit. construction zone.. so double to fine
a construction zone that lasts about 60 miles and its crap. and they could have inpounded my car which would result in a total cost about $3000 

sorry to hear about your ticket, thats bull$hit


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

That is the STUPIDEST ticket ever, Peter. Sorry you got it, but at least the photo came out nice


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

That's a 192 euro picture! I'd blow it up and frame it to get my money's worth.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Isn't that all most $400 American money???


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

hahah...no about $240:laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> hahah...no about $240:laugh:


I thought euros are all most dubble us


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

No, at the moment 1 Euro is equal to about $1.25...

Its never been double our dollar, the most its ever been was 1 Euro = $1.58

You gotta love google:laugh:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Haha i drove 26km to fast on that road. Every km is 10 euro, 50km to fast and you will lose your driving licence for 10 weeks. 

But still a nice pic i think. I didn't do much on the tt for the last month. Still drives good no problems for his age its a much better car than my old mk3.

Plans for the tt is a 3" downpipe and a chip.
Greetz


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hey i've a question. 

I think my car is loosing power the last time. It's seems not so quick as when i bought it. Also my fuel consumption gets worser... 

So i did for the first time in my life a log with vagkom, to test my maf. It seems to be ok. (157.28g/s) i searched and the value is better than it supposed to be. I've a 180hp and the maf should do 135-145g/s?? 

Engine is stock (i think, not chipped), with k&n and forge split-r blow off. Millage 186.000km 
Engine runs very nice, no trouble with it. 










Which groups should i test to see where the problem is? 
Car didn't give fault codes or so. 

Anyone got a suggestion?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, sounds like your MAF is good based on not being chipped. Sure you're not just used to it?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

no, car is not chipped car was complete stock when i bought her, and the previous owner was a lady 

It looks like the is something with my oxygen sensor. it's running rich at low rpm's... 

The gas millage is bad, i spend 150buck a week on gas. 

Tomorrow i will test some other groups like: 
119 n75 valve 
204 /115 boost pressure


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

hi 

new updates. 
At the end of may i sold my golf mk3  

Last week i bought a 3'' downpipe of stainless steel. I want to install it but my garage is full. 
New project in the garage is a '79 911, moderned to a 964. It's complete black with silver wheels. 
The paint is from 2009. I've to do allot on this car especially all electrical stuff is not working great. 
Engine is a 3.2l 6 cylinder boxer with 230bhp. 

Tommorrow i ll take some pics of the ride and the downpipe. 

edit phone pic 
http://i47.tinypic.com/1ru88n.jpg 

greetz


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

That is one of my favorite body style for the air cooled Porsche .I whan't more pics:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi the 911 is almost done.. Yes aften 4 weeks of work i went today to the 2 year inspection. Tonight i spend some time on the exhaust because there was a little hole in it. After some welding and some beers i was fixed. Tomorrow it will be checked again.

I haven't install the 3" downpipe on the tt yet, i want to combine with a cat back system.
I can buy a stainless steel exhaust brand new cat back for 290 euro. The make is simons and 63.5mm. What hp increase should i get with this? Will it be loud? 

pic


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

some pics of my other project


Still busy with it, i like to work on it. 
Crapy pics (Yes it's a sony cam)










































And a pic of the TT


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm loving that Porsche :heart:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Which one is faster and more fun to drive


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

uhhh i just sighed at that Porsche as i realize I don't own it


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> uhhh i just sighed at that Porsche as i realize I don't own it


Lol I feel your pain


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Both are fun to drive 

But the porsche is more a racecar. Much more difficult to drive with (clutch is very difficult to operate smooth.) The porsche is loud, every body is looking when cruising trough town. I like te sound of it!

I like older cars, more respons to the road, RWD is more fun 

TT is daily car, porsche is for fun.

greets


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Today i placed my 3'' downpipe 

Below a pic with the difference between the 3'' stainless one and the stock one.









It didn't fit without problems... the new pipe was 40mm to short, so i had to weld a new pipe onto it.

The result of all the work: Much nicer turbo spool sound, a bit quicker, nice engine + exhaust sound.

Worth the money. :thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

2 nice pics


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I love pics :heart:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

When you making a video with the Porsche


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

haha soon i will.

Tonight i started with my led project. Last month i bought 70 leds.
Plan is give the interior + engine compartment a red glow just for fun. 

It will take some time to complete it but first part is done.


----------



## Ed_in_Miami (Jul 9, 2012)

Great thread! Suscribed!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

little update

Installed the interior leds, not done yet, but this is a preview.

It's hard to make a good photo of it, in real there's a nice glow.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

peter139 said:


> little update
> 
> Installed the interior leds, not done yet, but this is a preview.
> 
> It's hard to make a good photo of it, in real there's a nice glow.



That looks awesome! :thumbup: How do you control when they're on/off? Headlight switch?


I put one of these in my car. Looks awesome at night. Your LED idea looks even better
http://www.thettshop.co.uk/osir.asp?cat=3077&product=701540


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi, i took the original wire that goes to the doorswitch.
This is mass-switched.

It's working like the normal interior lightning.
When i open the door the lightning goes on.
When i put my key in the ignition switch, the leds goes out.
I've made a extra small switch under the dash, to switch the led's on when i am cruising. 

Next project is to make some led's in the engine room.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good:beer::thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> little update
> 
> Installed the interior leds, not done yet, but this is a preview.
> 
> It's hard to make a good photo of it, in real there's a nice glow.


Dame u and your factory lower euro dash


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

01ttgt28  

So last weekend i did 2 small mods on the car. First i mounted some black indicaters, the were 10 euro  And it looks way better than the white ones. 

Second modification was to make a heat shield for my air filter. I can't feel any difference when i drive, but it should help. 

Started with this: 









Then i made with cardboard a sort of prototype. This took me the most time. 









And after allot of grinding this is the result: 









It's made of 2mm aluminium and painted black, maybe i gonna polish it in the future. 

Today i will get a flexible tube to bring cold air to my filter.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow looks good I might have to steal that from u


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Yes, steal it from me! 

Today i deleted my vac lines and stuff. 

Did the n249 a long time ago, but never removed the lines and vac-resevoir. 

Step by step to a cleaner engine bay.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

some updates 

Few weeks ago my steering rack died. so i replaced the rack with a good used one.









pic of the old rack (watch the rust on the left side, that cracked my bearing)









Last week my turn signals refused to flash. So i tryed to fix this but it didn't help. So i ordered a new unit. I saw the part number ended on B so i opened the new one to see what differences audi made.

(above the new one)









The problem of the old unit:









On 10 october i did a new tour whit the TT-club.
This time there were over 50 cars i enjoyed the day so much 
Some pics of the ride

















Greets from holland


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Found some more pics of this tour:
Audi tt club tour


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*Vacuum Lines*

Hi Peter, Do you have any additional pictures or information on the vacuum line removal? 

I have just come into ownership of an 01 TT and my journey owning/maintaining this vehicle is going to benefit greatly from your thread (read from front to back). Having read this and other threads on the forum me feel like I had owned one of these cars for years umpkin:

Thanks for a great read, and looking forward to watching your journey as well!

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

it's really simple: There are 2 vacuumlines 
1- from the intake manifold to the fuel pressure regulator
2- from the intake manifold to the diverter valve.

Take care that the plug of the n249 valve (in front of the intake) will stay connected to prevent a light on your dash.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Autumn is so nice, so i made some ic: of the car today.

Hope you like it 





































:heart:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

X2 :thumbup:

Nice pics


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So last weekend i painted my headlights again. Now to gloss black.
Then i painted the turn signal lenses black with special stuff. The front looks so much better now
And i had a huge boost leak. Gas millage was bad and the car missed power. So i replaced the hose and so much difference.. 

Still busy to make a new sub woofer case (64L), because the old one is so big and ugly. 
soon some pics


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks good man! Always enjoy seeing each individuals creativity when working on vehicles.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hello

Last week i did the actuator spring mod to my car. It works great. Thanks this forum.









I spend some time to my subwoofer project. It's not done yet, but its getting shape now.
I tested it and it sounds much better than my old case. The box is designed to the specs of the woofer (64liter). Maybe i am gonna paint it. Or some leather.. Didn't made a decision yet.

Some pics

















new vs old subwoofer


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

peter139 said:


> Hello
> 
> Last week i did the actuator spring mod to my car. It works great. Thanks this forum.


:thumbup::thumbup: 

Peter, if you don't mind I'll borrow your picture for my spring mod thread (all my pics are down at the moment).


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

yes no problem


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

So some little updates 

First i mounted a new dog bone bushing kit from powerflex. The old mount was very worn.. It feels much better with this mount  










Then i decided to mount finally my spacers on the car. The thickness is 16mm and it looks much better now. 









Next project is to increase the power a little. Not extreme because its my daily.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Any new updates on the Porsche ?? I know this is a tt forum but I love the older air cooled Porsche's


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

subscribed, just cause i love this car. 

:thumbup: from a fellow dutchman ;-)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Can you please post an image of the black indicators? :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Love the red interior lights :thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Finally its done


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not a fan of systems but came out nice:thumbup:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work Peter :thumbup:

Just read through your thread and you're very thorough. Nice to see how you're taking care of everything from the routine maintenance, performance upgrades to personal touch-ups :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good aside from Stanceworks sticker..


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks, some people don't like but i'am happy with it.

So my next step was to solve the heated seats problem. It took me several hours to solve this problem, but it was free.

There are 2 circuits. One for the sides of the lower seat, and the other for the mainseat + backrest. So i measured the ohms and it was bad. I had to delete the whole chair to solve the problem. 

here some pics of the progress:
Step one was to delete the chair from the vehicle









I removed the leather and found this. Burnt wire.. 









Did a new test and still nothing.. So i measured the resistance again, and found another problem somewhere else. Then in the middle of the chair i found another broken wire...









After replacing this wire i tested again and it heated up  
it looks like a mess, but i glued everything back in its place

The are also new sets available (8N0 963 555 ) this will cost $200,- so i saved allot of money and had a fun time with doing this. But it took me more time than i expected.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi TT-lovers,

The TT is still driving great. Not many updates yet, its winter so i'am not so motivated. Last month i repared the heated driver seat. In this cold weather it's so relaxed.

I bought a new set of wheels for the summer, they need some work. Now still running on 19'', but i want to go lower.

So here it is: speedline 18'' 8,5j









They are 5x112 but thats not a big problem. Soon some more and better pics.

greets


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

It's going to look great :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> It's going to look great :beer:


Agreed


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks. The wheels are 5x112 et28. Can' t wait to fit this wheels


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have always been a fan of those wheels. Can't wait to see them on it!:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't wait to see them on!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What happen to once u go black u never go back lol!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> What happen to once u go black u never go back lol!!!


lmao:laugh:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

haha lol

So i did a few things to my TT tonight.

First i had a boost leak. So i had to fix this first. It was the big hose under my inlet manifold.
Interessting was the part i ordened. They redesigned it at audi, the hose looks alot stronger now.
The check valve below this hose was very dirty, and didn't shut anymore... So i cleaned it and its working again.
Here some pics:









looks like a vigina lol









New jack points for under the car (they were €15,- for 2)









New earodynamic spoilers under the car... its original audi tt and are mounted on the lower engine cover. just for the looks, i like









and my workplace..








With heineken :beer:

greetz


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

With heineken :beer:

greetz[/QUOTE]

I like it clean my garage is full of crap I cant even put my car in it :facepalm:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Last week i did the yearly inspection. 

So i had to place the stock downpipe +cat back, and raise the car with 4cm.

Finally it passed, and build everything back like it was. Lots of work, but i can drive for a year again. They found nothing bad (unsafe) ..
Changed my fuel filter, because it was time. The old one was a little dirty.. 
Tried to blow with my mouth through the old filter but is was hard. 










Last week i removed this weight like many of you..









Those 4 bumper bolts ==> 
But it makes a little difference, i like it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice work! Also I love your garage. Very roomy and well lit


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks played, this is my other project in the same garage.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Peter, you posted a pic of a QS grill on ebay germany. I cant find it. Do you have the link by any chance?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

here it is..
 click


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

peter139 said:


> here it is..
> click


Thanks buddy! I think I found my grill... 

(Until I convert it to USD:what


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thanks buddy! I think I found my grill...
> 
> (Until I convert it to USD:what


Lol!!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

My last post was 6 months ago.

not many updates but a few i want to share with you.

I bought a new used tranny because my gearbox is rattling again. Yes for the 2nd time it fails 










This one has low millage hope this one is better.. I will paint it silver.

This is my headlight switch. It failed, so i opened to clean all contacts. It works, but for howlong? 









I replaced my cluster display, because some pixels were dead. It was a difficult job but worth the €70,-

The car at the moment:

















Plans:
-window tint with ''foliatec chromolux''
-exhaust upgrade with stainless steel


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great, sucks about the gearbox. What's the problem you're having with it?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks great Peter:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like how clean and simple your engine bay is:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Neb said:


> Looks great, sucks about the gearbox. What's the problem you're having with it?


Again problems like 1,5 years ago. Same sound, but not yet as heavy it was then.

This is the video i made last year :not good.
clic

Now i've much more time than the last time, so i will take the gearbox apart.
I found a very usefull DIY, so i think i can do it myself 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...J-transmission-case-for-repair-or-LSD-install


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks awesome Peter! If I ever visit the Netherlands I'll have to check your car out! 

Did you spray your taillights with a red paint? They look very red in the pictures.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

@Lucpost 
No i think its my camera. My back lights are stock
The Netherlands is a cool place where people do allot on cars. Every week the are car meets all over the place. But normal living is very expensive (taxes). I went to MIVW last summer and made a movie of the entrance click
Its a bit a boring vid, but it gives a idea of the meet.

some pics of the event


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like the scene is pretty cool over there. I have family that lives in the Netherlands. Im pretty sure they live in Friesland.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice work


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks

Today i sandblasted my gearbox, because there was some rust on the bolts and oxidation on the aluminium. Now we have a good surface for some paint.









My starter always sounded like a monkey. I opened it several times to grease it, but the sound never gone away. So i bought another one for €10,- on the junkyard. A little bit low budget, but i want to give it a try.
I opened it, and saw a spring that my current starter doesn't have.. very strange. 










I ordered some new carbon brushes for this starter. A very usefull diy is this one. Hope this solve this grind sound.

And my wheels are painted today in 2k black gloss. I saw a sneak preview from the painter and it looks very nice.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It must be nice to have a blasting cabinet at your disposal. Looks like good progress!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Played, yes it is very nice to sand blast things. 

Yesterday i got my wheels back. 
They are painted in 2k i love it. I will get the center caps this week. 










I will fit some wintertires on my stock wheels for the winter. 

And my gearbox is ready to mount:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hey, I did my window tint last week.

The rear window was difficult.. but is done now.
I used Foliatec Chromolux light. It was hard to get because they don't make it anymore. I found something on Ebay, and ordered it in Germany.

This stuff is great, it's not black but metallic. The tint changes and depends of the sun and clouds in the sky. I used this tint on more cars and i like it.
Here a pic.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Last week i upgraded my audio system a little bit.

I added another new amp for the subwoofer which i hided behind the back side panel. It was very close.
4 new 16,5cm speakers with 120w RMS.
New wiring to the speakers and to the amps.

The sound is much better now.

A pic of the 4mm sounddamping material of the doorpanels. I did almost the whole car with is, and it's worth the money. The music sounds much better and less roadnoises.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice progress peter. The sound deadening is on my list in the next couple months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

few updates


Did a exhaust tip update. Started with this:









First step one 100mm tip










Last week i made a dual tip construction from stainless steel. It was alot of welding/grinding.










Endresult 











And a small shelf update (nice design AUDI  )
(Made from steel  )


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

a long time no post..

still owner of this car and working on it 

I've some problems with a yellow battery warning light hope someone can help me. pic http://i59.tinypic.com/10muae1.jpg

As you can see on the pic the problems started in april 

Checked several things like:
-ground connections
-power cables from battery to alternator
-top fuse box
-checked and replaced most important fuses inside the cars fuse box
-installed twice a new battery  (under warranty)
-installed a new altenator
-cheked wire D+ to cockpit and tried to make a new wire (pin 12 on instrument green connector of dashpod)
-new serpentine belt
-new ignition switch
-new volt regulator original bosch.
-no fault codes in vagcom

My symptoms are: after 2 miles the yellow battery light will come on and dies after 15 minutes. 
14.2 volt on the battery when cars running.
I've no idea where to search, should it some one a idea?

Last month i made a road-trip to France. Roads are very bad in France i destroyed 2 wheels.. but i loved the trip and especially in the TT.

some impressions


















Last week i repainted the wheels and the calipers. They are white now, just for fun. centercap logo's are still missing.









As mentioned i need some help with the battery sign, i got crazy of it. please tell me the solution


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Peter, that stinks about the mystery battery light, especially since it seems intermittent. 

The battery light you are seeing is system voltage too high or too low according to Audi. What is your voltage reading with the car off? I wonder if perhaps some of your audio work is causing a parasitic drain on the battery causing it to drop while the car is sitting. After you run the car for a bit the battery is seeing what it should and kicks the light off.

Could you hook some leads from the battery and route them into the cabin connected to a multimeter so you can watch voltage before start-up, and during the first 15 minutes where you have the problem? Best of luck :beer:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Boulderhead thanks for your reply.
My battery voltage is normal 12.4 -12.5 volt. and with the car running 14.2 volt.

I use the 20c trick inside the car, and the voltage seems to be good all times. No drops or whatever.
But your tip about the audio is a good tip. I've got 2 amps in the car and a pioneer headunit. never tested if there are problems in this circuit.

Next days i will disconnect the main power cable of the 2 amps to see if it helps.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

peter139 said:


> Next days i will disconnect the main power cable of the 2 amps to see if it helps.


Sounds like a great idea, and hopefully you find the culprit :beer:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Last update was over a year 

But still owner of the car, and still love it to drive daily. 

Fitted a new exhaust under my car. Full Stainless steel. Factory shape was not so good so i had to modify everything a little.
Also polised the whole exhaust.









It sounds better than stock.

And last week i fitted a seat lip. 1m0 805 903 It's a cheap good mod i think.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to see you posting again Peter - lip looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Look who decided to pay us a visit, good to know you're still lurking Peter.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

thanks, did much more small things on the car but not worth posting here.

Want to do more mods but normal life is here really expensive. 
So some things have to wait haha.. Also busy with my golf 2 project see the link below.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

new wheels


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Lovely TT, mixed feelings on those wheels though honestly. It looks good because the car is lowered and it helps define the shape of the TT, but when I look at just the wheels subjectively I'm like naw.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks 

Its a second hand set, 
Tonight i spend some time on the hubcaps because the where oxidised.

On the rear i will fit wheel spacers, I ordered this and will be delivered next week


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Last week i fitted a other steering wheel and r8 coils on my car.

The steering wheel is from a audi a3 2014 sline.

I resoldered the connector.
It is also a single stage airbag like the mk1, but it has less resistance, so i added a 2.5ohm resistor to get my airbag light off. (not in pic below)

Some pics


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

so little update 

Today i received my new coil over kit.
Old one is a fk highsport which i installed new 5 years ago. (see first pic)
This set was now in a very poor condition and had to be replaced (leaky dampers and allot of rust).
I drove over 180.000km with this set.

So heres my new one: H&R twin tube stainless steel, cant wait to install this  










love this fuel but very expensive here € 1.95 liter ($7.55 gal)
car runs so smooth and better as before 










And 1.5 years ago i bought a 3.2 front bumper and rear wing never got time/motivation to paint it , i hope to install those parts soon.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Keep posting - love what you've done with your car!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

ttwsm said:


> Keep posting - love what you've done with your car!


Thanks so here it is.

I bought some meyle heavy duty drop links hope these will last longer.
These are better quality and the connection rods are much bigger than stock.










And bought these wheels for 150 euro last weekend
19'' et 60 9j 









I will fit a small tire and i think it will look very nice.

Someone of you have ever seen 215-35-19 winter tires? I have the now on my car with the a8 wheels these are very rare and so flat. much flatter than summer tires


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi update on my topic 

Done allot on the car, most basis stull like maintanance etc, and want to share some pics with you.

Own the car for 6,5 years now, and still love her. 

Fitted some new summer wheels.

Wanted to do something different, those are 8,5j 20'' et45 with 15mm adapters from 5x100 to 5x112 on coilovers, whitout rubbing 









With original 3.2 spoiler in the back. 3.2 front bumper is almost done but still have to paint it..









Spacers with tuv certificate, made in germany, very strong it came with a test certificate, good solid quality.









And yes my shifter broke again.This time i welded it. Had to take the whole shifter out of the car, but now its an solid piece.
Last year i had also troubles with my shifter. I fixed it with a bolt and some locktite, but it didn't hold.









Repainted all calipers+ rebuild all seals etc, new hand brake cables, Axles painted front and back, new h&r 25mm anti roll bars on front and back (not on this pic) cars feels much better. 









greets


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks stunning!


----------



## IVANNATINKLE1 (Feb 13, 2010)

*awesome*

awesome TT, I know you had written earlier about going with FWD due to rising gas prices but would you do it different now after having the car so long ?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Love that this thread is still going :thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

IVANNATINKLE1 said:


> awesome TT, I know you had written earlier about going with FWD due to rising gas prices but would you do it different now after having the car so long ?


Thanks for replying. No i would go for a 225 or 3.2.
But its still my daily driver. Drove almost 220.000 by my self in the car.

Looking for a new daily, but i will keep the TT. 
i love to make small details perfect,


----------

